# I Dont Like Hedgehogs



## Lycoris (Sep 4, 2010)

Lets call me Lycoris, I'm 16 years old. I do not like hedge hogs.

At school one day one of my class mates had mentioned that she had a hedge hog. Curious I asked to come see him, I wasnt really to sure what to expect. He was quite adorable. But hated me, well... everyone, the world! She told me they didnt really take him out much cause he was such a hater. I asked why they got him in the first place then and I was told he was bought off craigslist for her younger brother who is about 4? The hedge hog was about a year old? when my friend had bought him, and even when they got him he was a grumpy grumpy hateful little ball of quills. 

I asked to play with him, and continued to do so for the most part when i was visiting. He was cute, and well.. For a Punk, I really really like cute things. Un-friendly or not i'd take the hedgy out to run about and I'd pick him up and such. I'd like to say he took a liking to me... but he didnt, he took a liking to my socks. but with a few weeks time he did start to like me a bit more, though I had been bitten by him on many occasions and stabbed repeatedly by his oh so lovely quills >_>

A month and a bit later, maybe a bit longer then that, maybe like 2 - 3 months max. They were talking about getting rid of him or re posting him to craigslist. Come on people, who puts a pet on craigslist. Since he didnt hate me as much as everyone else, and though he was a jerk I insisted on playing with him anyways. But by miracle I was able to hand feed him a few times, that was fun. I bragged about it... it didnt please my friend to much. 

Anywho, he was gona get posted to craigslist, and he didnt totally hate me, and he was pretty cute, so I took him home. they gave him to me for free, along with his wheel and a cube house thing they had for him. It was just a trial run thing, if things didnt work off to craigslist he went.

After like two nights of watching him, having him at my house I started doing some research. They told me he scratched a lot, and I could tell he was quite itchy. Wearing black clothes I noticed he used to shed a lot of dander on me when I'd visit and put him in my lap and stuff. He was losing the occasional quill. So after some studying I found out he probably had mites and so I spent the following like 2 days trying to find a vet. Finally I had found one and made an appointment and went in to see him. I got his general health examined and he was over weight, it wasnt to too bad, but he was over weight. I was also correct about him having mites, but of course the vet had to run a test for mites which costs like 40$ to do!?! like what the heck! anywho money was the least of my problems (at the time anyways.). When my mother heard the vet say that the hedgy had mites she flipped out, she didnt like him to start with, and didnt want me having him, and this gave her a reason to get rid of him. But I had done my research (as stated before) and knew that most if not all hedge hog mites are hedge hog only. So i asked the vet and he said they were hedge hog only and my mother chilled out (a bit) about us or the cat getting them. over the course of the next 4 weeks I took my hedgy in to get shots to get rid of the mites, in the end I spent about 200$ at the vet with the general examination, the shots, the mite test, etc. (p.s. all financial things for my hedgy are paid for by me, myself and I)

So, mister being eaten alive wasnt so temper-mental about being touched once he was mite free. We were able to do a bit more bonding but for the most part he still doesnt really like me. 

I work at a kids horse back riding camp during the summer, away during week days and home on weekends. Since the only people I trust with taking care of my hedgy when im away is the family who gave him to me I was really between a rock and a hard place when they were away for the summer. So I asked my mother for a favor, her and I barely talk and have a rather non existent 'relationship', only consisting of us screaming at eachother. After some argueing she agreed to feed him while i was gone and I would clean out his cage and handle him when i was home on weekends. 

I got picked up from work and while we were driving home on the highway my mother tells me she gave my hedge hog to the spca. I snaped, what was her problem!?! my mother is cold, cruel, and heartless. Now before ur all 'why'd u leave him with her if shes so horible' well it's because I literally had no one else who could, I asked everyone in my class, all my friends, reletives, no one wanted / was willing / was able to.. 

I demanded out of the car, but my mother wouldnt let me, I was throwing a tempertantrum, but I beleive having my hedge hog taken from me is a justifiable reason. He may not have been my best friend but he was still my hedgy, he was my baby. after kicking the dashboard multiple times and shouting at her, along with shouting threats, she finally pulled over into town off the side of the highway and let me out. I took my suitcase and toiletries bag out of the trunk and was about to march down the street when my mother demanded my house keys. She was going to wait till we got 'home' but she was kicking me out. She is a demon I tell you. 

So I spent my evening figuring out how to bus and skytrain to my friends place, and he told me not to worry and that I could live with him. i was dropped off in the town saturday afternoon, by the time I got to my friends' place it was late evening and the spca was closed, and well.. they're closed sundays too. So monday, before I left for work again I went to the spca, they didnt have him. I was really pissed off. they dont usually take hedge hogs, but my mother did contact them (her number was in their phone records) so they called my mother asking what she had done with my hedge hog, but she didnt pick up so they left a message. they also left the small animal rescue group a message on my behalf as well, in case my mtoher had handed him to them. I got a call mid week at camp, the small animal rescue didnt have him. I called everyone who knew my mother begging for help to find out what my mother had done with my hedge hog. Oh, also all during this week I had been repeatedly calling my mother only to get ignored, trying to find out where my hedge hog was. After harassment of me and some kind people helping me, I guess my mother cracked, I duno. I asked my grandfather to cut off my allowance for two months and give it to my mother as a bribe for where my hedgy was, or to black mail her. I dont know if my mother's cracked was from either of those. But my grandfather didnt cut off my money, so who knows. All that matters Is I finally found out where my hedge hog was. I called in, made an appointment to meet with them and talk to them about why he was surrendered and that I wanted him back etc.

It was heart breaking, when I showed up I asked to see the hedgy, there were two ladys there, one was signing papers or something, the other just standing around. The paper lady said to just give her a min. and they would show me the hedge hog (I think she might of been training the other lady, but im not sure). then I said he was actually mine, and that I was here to get him back. Both ladys looked and me in unison and in really harsh tones told me I couldnt have him back. What the heck! how rude! I told them I had made an appointment with someone and they cut me off while I was talking saying I'd need to talk to so-in-so, who just happened to walk in the door as they said her name. I said I was here about my hedge hog, and she said oh he'd just this way, do u have a cage to take him home in? the other ladys were quite confused, so was I. She was just giving him to me. It bugged me a bit that she didnt like, ask questions or anything, there was no guarantee i was a befitting owner, but meh, I was to happy at the time to be getting him back. 

My poor baby! he was such a wreck, they had him eating like, bird seed. his cage hadnt been cleaned recently and his poop was all sorts of wierd colors and there was also some diarrhea. there was a tiny wire wheel he would barely fit on, let alone run on. and he was in a loud, and really bright room. the only thing they seemed to have gotten right was the igloo house. 

I told the lady they had all my supplies, his travel cage, his living cage, wheel, house, bedding and food. She took me to the back room to a wall of caged / supplies. Most of his stuff was in his living cage, only his travel cage and house had been moved else where, but in the end I had all my stuff back. (why they didnt use HIS food or HIS wheel, I have no idea >_>). I put everything but his travel cage into the trunk of the car and took off my sweater and put it in the travel cage before putting my hedgy in it.

We spent the next few months living together happily with my friend, his prego cat, and pitt bull. There was to many things about, that I couldnt let him run the house freely (couches / arm chairs I worried about him getting stuck under, a beaten up fire place that hasnt been used in years that had a few missing bricks, random sound system equipment, a lot of computer stuff, cords, etc.) He spent a lot of time cuddling with me though on the couch, and sitting on my lap at night on the patio. He started getting used to being pet. and of course, lots of hand feeding =P 

Sadly my friend had to move in with a friend of ours (who was going to give him a free place to live for a month or two, so he could save up to move back to his home town in alberta) So my hedgy and I were going to go rent a bedroom from his old owner. But my mother suddenly had problems with me not living with her anymore and there was a lot of drama, and I ended up back at her house. we've been back at my mothers for about 2 weeks now, and personally Im terrified she'll randomly get rid of him while im in class or something. But since we've moved in with my mother yet again, I spent the money I was going to use on rent on my hedgy and I. I got him a massive rabbit cage so he has lots of space! (and it makes it really really hard for my mother to make off with it during the 2 and a half hours i'm in class for.), A cute little log cabin for his new house, turned the walls of his old cube house into litter pans, got him a giant log tunnel thing thats rather rough, same with a bridge of the same material. Their supposedly edible, but my hedgy has no interest in eating them. But I like what they're made off cause I'm pretty sure it'll help file down his nails a bit and keep them from getting to long. I also got him a large version of the run-about balls so he can run around the house when my mother is away. 

He went from a lonely, hateful little hedge hog, into a loveable, active and cuddly little buddy. My friend, and friends of ours who knew what he used to be like, are all quite amazed at whats become of him. He's mite free, toilet trained, doesnt bite. If you ask me, i'd say he went from one of the worst hedgy's to the best. 

I never wanted a hedge hog, or thought I would own one, Heck I didnt even really know much of anything about them. But I randomly met a hedgy, and he ended up being mine. His name is Hubert, and we have been together 4 months, 2 weeks and 3 days now.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's a sad story. I'm glad you have each other.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to HHC

I enjoyed your story. 

A few recommendations for the safety and wellbeing of Hubert:
Things made of wood often harbor mites, I know you both went through a lot already with mites, so to prevent them in the future, you might want to remove these items.

Hedgehogs aren't rodents, so they usually won't chew/eat items, so even if it's edible, he probably won't chew it.

Please be careful about the rough material. They can often hurt the pads of their feet. If they are rough enough to file nails, they are probably a bit too rough. There are lots of tips to help trim nails here.

Best wishes!
Kenzi


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that you got him back


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow. You've been through so much. :shock: 
I enjoyed your story! There aren't many people who would go through such lengths to retrieve their pets! You're a wonderful hedgie parent  

Best wishes to you and Hubert!


----------



## Lycoris (Sep 4, 2010)

I got the log cabin long after he had mites and had been treated. Im not concerned about him getting them again. there are also very few hedge hogs in my area so it would be hard to even pick up mites somewhere. (he had the mites since he was bought off craigslist)

I know he isnt going to eat them, I stated that before =P but it gives him something to do, he likes to push his food dish under the bridge sometimes to hide it haha. and it can be rough enough to take care of nails and not damage feet


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Just to let you know, mites aren't specific to hedgehogs. There are several species of mites that have been identified on hedgehogs, including sarcoptic, demodectic, psoroptes, and chorioptes. Its true that some aren't carried by cats, or humans, but mites can be transferred different ways. 

Mites can be transferred into your home via wood. This includes bedding, as well as different wooden accessories. For this reason, it is recommended to avoid wooden materials (there are other reasons too, like its harder to clean and absorbs urine/smells, as well as can harbor bacteria and even fungus). I've read that mites can live 10-12 days without a host. And then it can take even months for symptoms to be observed.

There are lots of posts about mites, and how they contaminated their hedgies. 

Many items coming from pet stores can harbor mites. Just FYI. This is just all to prevent another infestation of mites


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a hedgie nightmare! Thank goodness you had the resources and the determination to help him out, otherwise this could have ended very differently! :| 
It totally sucks that your mom has to be that way, my mom and I have a rather stubborn relationship as well so I completely understand. Now that I'm in grad school I'm sort of forced to live with her for the time being since I'm pretty much broke, and I just got a hedgehog too so I'm always nervous about leaving her home with my mom too! Though I doubt my mom would ever give away my hedgehog without me knowing, she has given away other pets of mine in the past while I wasn't home. When I was little I had a pet cat that she gave away because it kept getting hair in the house. She gave away a puppy I had when I was in middle school because she said it barked too much. She gave away another dog I had when I was in high school because she said I wasn't spending enough time with it. And finally, the last time I went on vacation and had her watch my pet african dwarf frog that I had had for almost 5 years I came home and she told me it had died while I was gone. Granted it was old, but come on! Obviously she wasn't taking great care of it for me. So basically, when it comes to this hedgehog I keep my door to my room locked and if I need to go on vacation my breeder said she'd watch it for me for a small fee so I feel much more comfortable with that arrangement. Hang in their with your mom though, I know it's frustrating cause she's family and you're stuck with her, but keep saving money and soon enough you'll be out on your own and away from her again


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I read every word of your posting. I found it to be sincere and heart warming for the actions on your part and sickening for the disrespect shown to animals by some humans. You, on the other hand, have patiently cultivated a relationship with Hubert because of your respect for a small animal who is essentially defenseless in human hands. Thank you for taking the time to share your story. I look forward to hearing more about Hubert now that he is part of your world.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Well done getting your little boy back, you are wonderful for fighting for him.

Another word of advice, though: do not let him use one of those running balls, hedgehogs have been injured in those, and there is no way to know if they are running from enjoyment or fear. The little slits in them that are put there so the animal inside can breathe can actually catch and tear their little nails right off, so we tend to discourage their use around here.


----------

